# Oil type



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i use whatever the dealer puts in it acdelco synthetic blend


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> i use whatever the dealer puts in it acdelco synthetic blend


Dealers stopped using the Blend for the CRUZE about 4 years ago?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That oil looks to be a little thin compared to other Dexos 5w30s, but it actually has a pretty [email protected] good evaporation specification. It's licensed, Valvoline is well known, is say if it's cheaper than the other big name Dexos oils near you go ahead and run it. I wouldn't search it out, or pay more for it than I would say Castrol Edge, Mobil1, Pennzoil Ultra, etc... I'd also be perfectly happy seeing people change their oil regularly and using Walmart SuperTech High Mileage. So go with what fits your budget and availability.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

When I did my first freebie. It was mobil1 and not worth a crap. Or maybe it wasn't synthetic I don't know. I took it out after 3 days.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

yea you can tell i dont care lol


----------



## radio_davio (Dec 28, 2018)

My mechanic only uses full synthetic.


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Fancy, new bottle SP spec.


----------

